# Angeln in Vietnam und Kambodscha



## flofischt (10. Februar 2020)

Während sich unser Japan Aufenthalt dem Ende zuneigte machte ich mir langsam Gedanken über das Angeln in Vietnam. Die Infos die ich online fand waren allerdings nicht sehr aufbauend  und nachdem ich mit unserem Boardie Lorenz Rücksprache hielt machte ich mich auf einen eher mauen Monat in Vietnam bereit. Anscheinend ziehen die Vietnamesen alles aus dem Wasser, was essbar ist…. und nachdem ich da war muss ich sagen: es stimmt 
Ob es jetzt  Netze, Langleinen, Reusen oder gar Elektrofischerei ist… es ist alles am Start.





Unsere Reiseroute sieht wie folgt aus: Hanoi-Danang-Hoi An-Can Tho und von dort aus mit dem Boot nach Kambodscha.
Als wir in Hanoi angekommen sind bin ich schier überwältigt vom Angebotenen Seafood, an jeder Ecke gibt es frische Garnelen, Squids oder  Muscheln.
Die Straßenstände haben im Norden Vietnams aber auch noch eine andere Besonderheit zu bieten: “Bia Hoi”
Das ist frisches Bier das nicht pasteurisiert wurde und spätestens 1-2 Tage nach dem Brauen verzehrt werden muss. Es hat einen sehr guten, besonderen Geschmack und ist unglaublich günstig, ein Glas gibt es für 5.000VND was umgerechnet 20 Cent entspricht.
Im allgemeinen gefällt uns Vietnam sehr gut auf Anhieb. Die Gesellschaft wirkt im Vergleich zu anderen Asiatischen Ländern wesentlich lockerer. Menschen unterhalten sich laut und haben Spaß auf den Straßen, trinken gerne ein Bierchen und sobald die Sonne untergeht hört man überall Karaoke, die aus den mitgebrachten mobilen Anlagen klingt.

Mit dem Nachtzug geht es dann für nach Danang, das uns als Knotenpunkt für unsere Weiterreise dient.
Nach 2 Tagen Arbeit fahren wir für ein paar Tage in die ehemalige französische Kolonialstadt Hoi An ehe wir uns auf die sich 18 Kilometer vom Land entfernte Insel Cham Island bewegen.
Bereits beim baden in Danang fiel mir auf, dass es hier um den Fischbestand nicht so schlecht bestellt ist, da ich in Ufernähe viele Schwärmen von Beutefischen beobachten konnte.

Bei der Überfahrt nach Cham Island schlägt mein Herz langsam höher, das Wasser wechselt von einer türkisen Farbe in ein sehr dunkles Blau, rund um die Inselgruppe bestehend aus einer Hauptinsel und 7 unbewohnten Miniinseln fallen steile Felswände ab.




Da die Zone außerdem ein Naturschutzgebiet ist und somit vom kommerziellen Fischfang ausgeschlossen ist stehen die Vorzeichen hier gut.
Da die Einheimischen mit Handleinen überall auf Squid gehen versuche ich es am ersten Abend auch erst einmal mit meinen Tintenfischködern, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Die nächsten Tage betrinken wir uns und liegen am Strand, sodass ich zu faul zum angeln bin.




Unsere Gastgeber, die neben Ihrem Guesthouse noch ein Restaurant besitzen bekochen uns auch ausgezeichnet mit 4-5 Gerichten pro Abend, was meine Motivation noch angeln zu gehen auch nicht steigert.

Durch ihre gute Vernetzung kann ich auch einen halben Tag auf dem Boot buchen und das zum Spottpreis von 20 Euro.

Morgens um 7 werde ich am Pier abgeholt und zu den keinen Nebeninseln gebracht.
Mein Bootsmann, ein ältere Herr um die 60 Jahre versucht mir auszureden mit meinen Kunstködern zu angeln, da er sich anscheinend nicht vorstellen kann damit was zu fangen 
Nagut, also versuchen wir es erstmal ganz klassich mit Garnelen an der Paternostermontage. Es macht Spaß, knabbert und zupft die ganze Zeit. Nach einer Stunde reicht es mir jedoch, da nur kleine Rifffische zum Vorschein kommen und diese natürlich alle in den Eimer wandern.




Jetzt ist Spinnfischen angesagt mit meinen Vibrationsködern aus Japan.. am ersten Spot tut sich nichts, am zweiten kommt nach 10 Minuten der Einschlag und kurze Zeit später liegt ein Hornhecht auf der Planke.




Das hat den Bootsmann dann doch überzeugt.
Auf dem Rückweg schleppe ich noch einen Wobbler hinter dem Boot was aber nichts einbringt…. warscheinlich auch gut so, da ich mich sonst vielleicht von meiner leichten Teleskoprute verabschieden hätte können.
Am nächsten Abend gehe ich am Strand jiggen und fange nach 20 Minuten gleich einen kleinen Barracuda.




Nachdem ich erst skeptisch war über meine Teleskoprute gefällt sie mir mittlerweile ausgesprochen gut.
In Danang gönnen wir uns noch einen Tag auf dem Boot in der Hoffnung einen GT zu landen  doch daraus wird leider nichts.




Für unsere weitere Reise gönnen wir uns einen Flug von Danang nach Can Tho, was uns eine 23 Stündige Busfahrt erspart.
Das Mekongdelta offenbart sich hier in der näheren Umgebung in seiner ganzen Pracht!




Die Besitzer unserer Unterkunft statten mich mit frischen Garnelen aus…. außer in paar Zupfern geht nichts und wir machen uns weiter auf den Weg nach Kambodscha.

Es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht sobald wir mit dem Boot die Grenze passieren.
Auf vietnamesischer Seite ist alles mit Reusen, Stellnetzen und ausgelegten Handangeln voll, in Kambodscha nichts mehr. Auf mehreren Stunden fahrt sehe ich nur 2,3 Angler am Ufer sitzen.

In Phnom Penh angekommen finden wir zur Abwechslung einen super angenehmen TUK TUK Fahrer mit dem wir zu unsere Airbnb Unterkunft gelangen.
Wir buchen auch die Ausflüge zu den Killing Fields und S21 mit ihm.
Natürlich holt er mich auch zum angeln ab als Diana arbeiten muss.
Er bringt mich zu einer Aquaristikhandlung in der ich zu meiner Überrschung mit Maulwurfsgrillen eingedeckt werde.




Ich kenne diese ekelhaften Viecher bereits aus Rumänien, wo sie als DER Wallerköder benutzt werden, da sie bei Angst ein sehr intensives Sekret ausstoßen.
Mit den Connections von Charlie(er fischt oben mit Netz)




kann ich zu einem Schiffsanleger kommen wo ich illegaler Weise angeln darf.




Ich habe einige Bisse, jedoch so vorsichtig dass ich keinen Anhieb mit Erfolg setzen kann.
Mit kleineren Haken gelingt es mir dann meinen ersten Mekongwels in freier Wildbahn zu fangen. Ein stolzer Moment, da die Art mittlerweile bedroht sein soll.. durch den Bau der vielen Stauwerke.




Mein Zielfisch ist eigentlich seit Vietnam ein ganz anderer.. ich möchte unheimlich gerne meinen ersten Snakehead fangen.

Dazu kommt es leider nicht… erst fangen wir uns Bettwanzen ein, die befischten Gebiete bringen nix ein und als ich einen Platz durch Einheimische gefunden habe verbieten mir die Behörden an der Staustufe zu angeln… wer weiß.. vielleicht bin ich ja ein Spion oder Saboteur… die Einheimischen können jedenfalls ohne Probleme Ihre Snakeheads fangen.

Vielleicht habe ich in Laos mehr Glück… in einer Woche weiß ich mehr!


----------



## nostradamus (10. Februar 2020)

Hi,
danke für diesen Bericht! Wir planen einen Ausflug nächstes Jahr nach vietnam und Kambotscha. 
mario


----------



## Tomasz (10. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Fotos und Deinen Bericht.
Was ist da auf dem ersten Foto zu sehen? Ist das ein Lebensmittelmarkt auf dem man Krabben, Muscheln und anderes Zeug zum Essen kaufen kann oder sind das alles Lebendköder?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## flofischt (10. Februar 2020)

Gerne. Viel Spaß, es sind wirklich schöne Länder. Falls du Tipps brauchst Mario kannst du dich gerne bei mir melden. 


Auf dem Bild war alles Seafood das man sich frisch zubereiten lassen konnte. Viele verschiedene Muscheln, Fische, Tintenfische und auch Hummer gab es da.


----------



## nostradamus (10. Februar 2020)

Danke! Werde ich machen


----------



## ralle (10. Februar 2020)

Schöner Bericht und Bilder !!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Februar 2020)

Super Beitrag! Besten Dank dafür!!!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (11. Februar 2020)

Sehr cool! Mehr davon


----------



## chef (11. Februar 2020)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (12. Februar 2020)

Cooler Bericht, und wenn ich dein Profilbil sehe hats ja dann am Ende doch mit dem Sneakhead geklappt


----------



## flofischt (12. Februar 2020)

Ja, zum Glück!
Gerade steht der Chinook als nächstes auf der Liste. 
Grüße aus Patagonien


----------



## Seele (14. Februar 2020)

So geht Bericht. Richtig geile Sache. Danke fürs Teilhaben.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. Februar 2020)

Sehr schön! Bunte Abwechslung mit Bildern, Infos und was sonst noch dazu gehört


----------



## Salt (15. Februar 2020)

Cooler Trip


----------

